
Sugar may be as damaging to the brain as extreme stress or abuse - salmonet
https://theconversation.com/sugar-may-be-as-damaging-to-the-brain-as-extreme-stress-or-abuse-53813
======
stevetrewick
In that way that has become tediously predictable, the headline (and the
article, after the end of the first para) bear almost no relation to the
actual study which in fact only measures a particular effect similar to a very
particular kind of simulated early life stress in rats.

------
merpnderp
I'd love to see more studies like this, because it sure feels like an obvious
truth to me.

Being a relatively new parent, I have observed on many occasions kids going
from peaceful and well mannered, to completely crazed and manic in mere
minutes after being exposed to large amounts of sugar. I always wondered what
kind of chemical thunderstorm was going off in their brains to account for the
totally random, thoughtless, crazed monkeys they become.

~~~
ZeroFries
Actually it's been pretty heavily debated whether that effect actually exists
at all: [http://www.webmd.com/parenting/features/busting-sugar-
hypera...](http://www.webmd.com/parenting/features/busting-sugar-
hyperactivity-myth)

------
jatemack
I'd like to see the study expand to include sugar alternatives common in diet
drinks. Many feel that this is still a safe alternative.

